

The Joy of File Formats - jballanc
http://blog.openmicroscopy.org/file-formats/2014/10/16/file-formats/

======
not_with_retard
I absolutely love how the author linked the standards XKCD
([http://xkcd.com/927](http://xkcd.com/927)), then goes to say "In our next
chapter, we’ll look at how this approach actually helps build an image
metadata standard.".

Oh, the irony.

